# make menuconfig bricht ab

## Udo

hallo

ich habe endlich gentroo 1.4rc2 bis stage 3 installieren könne ohne problem.

Dann gebe ich emerge vanilla-sources ein und alles läuft seinen weg.

danach will ich make menuconfig machen und das system meckert das ncourse nicht installiert sei und bricht ab.

ich emerge ncourse und er merged,aber es bricht immer noch mit dieser fehlermeldung ab.

ein make config geht,aber menuconfig will nicht.

Selbst emerge gentoo-sources haben keinen erfolg gebracht.

Ist ein link falsch,hat diesen fehler schon mal jemand gehabt??

selbst ein nochmalieges emerge -e world hatte keinen erfolg.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Donnergurgler

Hallo Udo,

nur ein Schuss ins Blaue: Du hast nicht zufällig "ncourse" statt "ncurses"

geemerged und die Fehlermeldung übersehen, dass es "ncourse" nicht

gibt?

dev-lang/nasm vorhanden?

# emerge -s nasm

Wie sieht Dein /usr/src - Verzeichnis aus? Ist linux zufällig mit dem

falschen Verzeichnis verlinkt? Ber mir schauts wie folgt aus:

/usr/src # ls -l

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 2003-01-09 15:23 linux -> linux-2.4.20

drwxr-xr-x   14 root     root          688 2003-01-19 09:16 linux-2.4.20

drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root          168 2003-01-14 05:14 pc

linux sollte also auf linux-2.4.20 verlinkt sein. Ansonsten:

/usr/src # rm linux

/usr/src # ln -s linux-2.4.20 linux

/usr/src # cd linux

/usr/src/linux/ # make menuconfig

Ciao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## easy2k

Lass mich raten; er findet auch den gcc nicht?

so sollte es gehen :

/sbin/ldconfig

source /etc/profile

make menuconfig

----------

## Shack|G1

Hi

das problem kenne ich. 

Du musst nur 

env-update && source /etc/profile eingeben und dann nochmal 

make menuconfig machen. Dann sollte er alles finden.    :Shocked: 

----------

## Nope

Hallo,

 *Shack|G1 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> das problem kenne ich. 
> 
> Du musst nur 
> ...

 

super, das hat auch bei mir funktioniert. Jetzt mal ne doofe Frage  :Wink:  Kann mir einer erklären was da passiert und warum? Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich diese Zeilen jedesmal eingeben muß, um menuconfig starten zu können (nach dem verlassen von su). Kann man das irgendwie dauerhafter machen?

Lars

----------

## ajordan

Ja, kann mann. Wie steht hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20030113-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1_sect3

Alex

----------

## Nope

Hallo Alex,

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Ja, kann mann. Wie steht hier:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20030113-newsletter.xml#doc_chap1_sect3
> 
> Alex

 

ähem.. auch auf die Gefahr hin mich als Super-Depp zu outen - aber die Einstellungen sind  bei mir nicht dauerhaft. Ich muß jedesmal diese eine Zeile vorher eingeben, ansonsten erhalte ich nach wie vor die bekannten Fehlermeldungen.

Lars

----------

## ajordan

was gibt denn 

```
qpkg -I -v -nc gcc
```

 bei dir aus?

ALex

----------

## Nope

Hi ALex,

 ein  ´qpkg -I -v -nc gcc´ gibt bei mir folgendes aus:

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.2.7

sys-devel/gcc-3.2.1-r6

dev-util/colorgcc-1.3.2-r2

eigentlich wie in dieser Anleitung beschrieben - oder?

Lars

----------

## Nope

Hi ALex,

 ein  ´qpkg -I -v -nc gcc´ gibt bei mir folgendes aus:

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.2.7

sys-devel/gcc-3.2.1-r6

dev-util/colorgcc-1.3.2-r2

eigentlich wie in dieser Anleitung beschrieben - oder?

Lars

----------

## ajordan

hmmm, reichlich gomisch. Vielleicht hilft es, die Aktionen nicht aus ner Shell per su zu machen, sondern ueber die richtige Anmeldung am System. So hab ichs jedenfalls gemacht und es laeuft. Einen anderen Unterschied kann ich sonst erstmal nicht erkennen.

Alex

----------

## Nope

Hallo,

sorry für den Doppelpost- mein Phoenix ist weggebrochen beim submitten.

Thema hat sich gerade erledigt. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. In dem angegebenen Thread ist erklärt wie es geht. Man sollte ein ´su -´ ausführen und nicht nur ´su´. 

Und wieder was gelernt  :Smile: 

Danke für die Hilfe

Lars

----------

## Udo

Danke an alle die geantowrtet haben,es hat geholfen*freu*

War mein Posting doch nicht nutzlos.

Gruß Udo

----------

## dalu

das problem hatte ich auch, habe einfach die gcc in /bin/ kopiert

----------

